# Advice Please?



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I have being living for the past month in Mortilla just outside of Lamezia. I am here until the 11th of December house hunting. I think now I have found the House I wish to buy in Lamezia in Calabria Italy.

I am on my own, I’ve taken early retirement. This house will be my primary residence, which helps with the purchase and taxes costs.

I have read some of the buyer’s guide, but it’s still worrying it’s a lot of money. For example do I make the deposit cheque out to the agent or the owners?

What I really would like, is some advice please? On if there are any recommended English speaking Notary in the county please? Or English speaking Italian Lawyers local to me or anywhere in Calabria please?

Many thanks

Gerard


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gerardos300 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have being living for the past month in Mortilla just outside of Lamezia. I am here until the 11th of December house hunting. I think now I have found the House I wish to buy in Lamezia in Calabria Italy.
> 
> ...


i have a freind whos family is in calabria and he speaks english he now lives down the road from me in abruzzo 

He could give you lots of imfo on every thing you want aspecialy the lawyer 
but till you get more posts i cant give you his details 

all i would say is be carful speak to some nuitral people down there with nothing to do with the house sale , you will be suprised at the help you will reseve good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many thanks. The local businessman I renting apartment off. Has given me his lawyers number and he also knows, very well, the local Notary. Which has really helped.
Thanks again Gerard


----------



## marcuzzo (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello Gerard
I have sent you a private message, I may be able to help you out...


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

marcuzzo said:


> Hello Gerard
> I have sent you a private message, I may be able to help you out...


Hi many thanks but its all shorted now, but thanks for your help Gerard


----------

